# Transferring a Visa into a new Passport?



## DeeGee1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello,

I have just received my new British passport which is now in my married name. My old passport (in my maiden name) is no longer valid, but has my work visa in it (which is valid for another year).

Has anyone gone through the process of transferring a visa into a new passport? Or, has anyone successfully managed to just travel with both passports and a marriage certificate without any problems?

Thanks


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

transfer into new passport is easy, do it with VFS, takes 6 weeks, the requirements are on the website and ive done it without hassles, not sure about name changes though, good luck!


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

DeeGee1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Or, has anyone successfully managed to just travel with both passports and a marriage certificate without any problems?
> 
> Thanks



It's perfectly fine to travel with both passports. Just staple them together so they don't get separated.


----------

